

Raspberry Pi at Maker Faire NY 2011 (video) - ukdm
http://www.geek.com/articles/chips/raspberry-pi-at-maker-faire-ny-2011-20110919/

======
ChuckMcM
I think this is a great project. I wonder a bit about the size of the board
(in that it is not clear to me that making the board smaller helps beyond a
certain economy of PCB square inches).

It is fascinating to see 'microcomputers' done all over again, which is to say
that back in the day when computers were $100,000 and you could build your own
computer for less than $1,000 with over four thousand bytes of memory :-) but
they were simpler machines and great for learning on.

Now we're seeing projects with AVR's and ARM chips which are similar (although
without some of the independent interactivity of those older machines
sometimes) and I find that great because to 'learn' computers it really helps
to start on something where you can keep the whole OS in your head rather than
say a modern Linux distro or a commercial OS.

